

Microsoft, Facebook, Google and others launch web technology reference website - joejohnson
http://webplatform.org

======
nathan_long
Mozilla ia a sponsor, but they also have a notable reference of their own. For
instance, the Javascript section is my go-to reference:

<https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/JavaScript>

Click "DOCS" at the top to see other topics.

------
gghootch
Tim Berners-Lee: Web Developer

<http://imgur.com/itWft>

A strikingly accurate description of his contribution!

------
jeffo
Their interface is setup more for marketing than it is for utility.

I much prefer <http://dochub.io/>

------
vaidik
When we already have so many repos of content, why another initiative towards
making a new one? There is HTML5Rocks, MDN and so many others.

~~~
paulirish
HTML5 Rocks content is being upstreamed to WPD. Many expect the long-term to
be the same with MDN, though more here on that:
[https://hacks.mozilla.org/2012/10/welcoming-the-new-kid-
web-...](https://hacks.mozilla.org/2012/10/welcoming-the-new-kid-web-platform-
docs/)

Regardless, none of these are vendor-neutral right now and they have
frustrating overlap. This site is for all of the web.

------
wooptoo
Why haven't they decided to contribute to MDN instead since it already has a
lot of good content?

------
notJim
This is horribly broken on my phone, using the stock browser on Android 2.3.
Web platform indeed.

~~~
michaelkscott
Yeah. Someone has asked that in the threads too:
[http://talk.webplatform.org/forums/index.php/172/why-is-
this...](http://talk.webplatform.org/forums/index.php/172/why-is-this-website-
not-optimized-for-mobile)

------
samuel1604
Where is APPLE when we need them for once on there.

~~~
deweller
The following organizations, including Apple, are listed as stewards:

Adobe, Apple, Facebook, Google, HP, Microsoft, Mozilla, Nokia, Opera, W3C

See <http://webplatform.org/stewards/>

~~~
samuel1604
You right, thanks for correcting me.

